# What do you feed Corydoras?



## Thomas McMillan (13 Apr 2009)

I've never kept Cories, and want to get some this weekend. Having never kept them (or any bottom-feeder for that matter) I'm not too sure on what to feed them! 

Could anyone who has eperience with Cories recommend a food for them? Something that AE sell would be good.


----------



## nickmcmechan (13 Apr 2009)

hi thomas, sinking pellets make sure they get fed

if your buying cories then you get what you pay for - be careful with pepper cories, theres been a lot of people lose them within 6 months - go for something like sterbaii


----------



## Thomas McMillan (13 Apr 2009)

Ok, so something like this? http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1782

Thanks for the advice, I'll probably get Bronze to start off with, they seem the easiest to keep.


----------



## BINKSY1973 (13 Apr 2009)

Yep them pellets look fine.

I have some Bronze corys and they are great little fish, and i have found them easy to keep.

Cheers Gordon.


----------



## ianh (13 Apr 2009)

I tend to vary their food, Tetra TabiMin (broken into smaller portions), Tetra Prima, soaked flake and occasionally frozen bloodworm. Even though Corydoras are scavengers, it good to ensure they receive enough food. This can be a problem when most of the food is eaten before it reaches the bottom of the tank. I've found that feeding the majority of the tank at one end, getting them feeding and then putting enough in for the Corydoras at the other end of the tank works well.

As Corydoras are very sociable fish, it's a good idea to introduce a small shoal of the same type. One of my favourites is the Dwarf Corydoras (C.habrosus). I added a shoal of 12 to a small tank a couple of months ago and they're a real pleasure to watch.

Have you had a look at http://www.corys4u.co.uk/ or http://www.planetcatfish.com/ yet? Some really useful information on both.

Ian


----------



## Thomas McMillan (13 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys! i have seen those two sites.

I've got some TetraMin, TetraPrima and a bunch of other foods, micro pellets, micro wafers, tetra crisps, algae wafers. I'll also get some of the above that I linked.


----------



## chris1004 (13 Apr 2009)

Mine love bloodworm and tubiflex, and all the different types of small catfish pellets that I have tried so far, they really don't seem to be overly fussy as long as the food items fit in their mouths and sink. IME all cory's are pretty easy to keep and it shouldn't matter too much which ones you finally choose to get but they do best kept in groups of five or more as they are shoaling catfish and on a softish substrate as their barbels can be delicate. Panda's are my favourite though.


----------

